# D. Auratus "Mebalo" up for adoption in Baltimore



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm posting this here because they are not for sale, I am giving them up for adoption, and I do not want to deal with shipping. I don't know how many I have, at least 4-5, at one count I spotted 8, they are currently in an Exo-Terra 18x18x24 (which is not up for adoption!) and are a proven breeding group. I think they are beautiful and fascinating frogs, but as a full time stay at home dad, starting college classes, and a very hectic life currently, I simply do not have the time to appreciate or enjoy them. I live in Baltimore and will drive a short distance to meet. They are definitely, in my opinion, not a beginner frog, simply because they are shy and don't make for a great display animal, but I've always liked them. If you are interested, please PM me or email me telling me about your experience keeping dendrobatids in captivity and why you are interested. Thank you!

Jake
[email protected]


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

These have been rehomed


----------

